# White spots/lines on redfoot shell



## Flkid (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello tortoise community,

I have a redfoot tortoise that is around 2 years old (Jordana), she started to develope white splotches and lines on her shell. I'm new to tortoises and I thought she had "shell rot" but it wasn't soft or smelly but I put cream on it either way just in case. That hasn't helped and she continues to get this white on her.

I have another redfoot that is 2 weeks younger than her, however Jordana is close to double in size as the other so someone thought it could be growth because she's growing so much faster? 

Just looking for some advice, thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2013)

This is called mottling or marbling. It is a normal occurrence in a RF tortoise's shell, and nothing to worry about. Some RF's get it and others don't.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5491.html


----------



## Flkid (Dec 21, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> This is called mottling or marbling. It is a normal occurrence in a RF tortoise's shell, and nothing to worry about. Some RF's get it and others don't.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5491.html



Thank you!

I was really starting to worry. I'm glad it's nothing serious


----------

